# ** Paradigm Archery **



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to take a moment to thank everyone again for all their support, 2012 is on pace to be our best year yet.:thumbs_up 

Also, I want to update everyone on everything Paradigm, stay tuned for a few new announcements on what we've been working on.  

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Looking forward to hearing the announcements!


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

Great service and awesome products. I can't wait to see what else you have up your sleeve.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

We are very happy to announce we have entered into a co-op with Athens archery. 

As many of you know Athens is rapidly becoming a major force in the industry, Athens has quickly garnered a reputation for their flawless machining and in-house capabilities, as well as their continued commitment to innovation. 

I look forward to working with Jason, Rodney, and the rest of the great folks at Athens.:thumbs_up

Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

We are also very proud to announce that we are now working with Jason and the great folks at www.Bowjunky.com :thumbs_up

Jason recently had a chance to review our stabilizers , he was very impressed with our products and felt he and his crew could benefit from a high quality stabilizer while shooting and filming this year.

Look for a lot of great footage coming this year, these guys are good !!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing what is coming out from you Joe!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*We are going to add a few more color options, here are some of the more popular colors. *


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey that blue hammer looks oddly familiar


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure it does, you have to love big blue. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Below is a review done by Jason at Bowjunky, he will also be reviewing a few more of our products in the coming weeks.:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

A big Congrats to you Joe!. 



ParadigmArchery said:


> We are also very proud to announce that we are now working with Jason and the great folks at www.Bowjunky.com :thumbs_up
> 
> Jason recently had a chance to review our stabilizers , he was very impressed with our products and felt he and his crew could benefit from a high quality stabilizer while shooting and filming this year.
> 
> Look for a lot of great footage coming this year, these guys are good !!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks simon....I hope all is going well with you and your family.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats joe keep up the good work.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I haven't heard from you in awhile, I know you had some family issues going on so I hope all is well.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be calling next week to pick your brain about a black onyx....just giving a fair warning lol


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Everything is going ok joe thanks. Had a buddy of mine lend me some shooting equipment to get shooting. I'll be hitting the pa championship and the second leg of the ibo triple crown. I'll be trying to put the HAMMER down


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JHENS87 said:


> I'll be calling next week to pick your brain about a black onyx....just giving a fair warning lol


Let me guess, black and blue? :wink: The Onyx is a great stab for it's length, it has just the right amount of weight, is very good at reducing vibration, and is just plain cool looking. :thumbs_up



xringbob said:


> Everything is going ok joe thanks. Had a buddy of mine lend me some shooting equipment to get shooting. I'll be hitting the pa championship and the second leg of the ibo triple crown. I'll be trying to put the HAMMER down


Keep me updated, and keep the HAMMER down.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Good guess Joe. I'll try to keep this one simpler then big blue


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Big Blue is still one of my all time favorites. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

All is well Joe. Thanks for asking. I hope all is going well with you and your family. 


ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks simon....I hope all is going well with you and your family.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear Simon, all are well here too.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here you go Joe. told you I would get some pics with it all together on the bow.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

JHENS87 said:


> Here you go Joe. told you I would get some pics with it all together on the bow.


Say Jeremy how long is that bar it looks great.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

24'' total


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, I should have all orders caught up and sent out by the end of the week. Im a bit behind due to all the custom colors we've been doing ....this week we have a couple White, Pink, Orange, Neon Green, yellow, and blue going out so please bear with me. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Brandon this one's for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

That's a good looking stab !


ParadigmArchery said:


> Brandon this one's for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice joe


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

man that black and blue one Jhen has is so cool looking.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I changed it up a bit now. I bought a carbon shadow and swapped 2 blue weights for 2 black ones.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys . 

Chuck this heads for you buddy. :thumbs_up


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks guys .
> 
> Chuck this heads for you buddy. :thumbs_up


Joe that is awesome ! I will be PROUD to support you and Gracie by using it. I just hope I can shoot as good as it looks.:wink:. If you don't mind I'm going to post it on the Athens forums.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, Im sure you'll wear the pink well, in every respect. !

I have a head for Rob too, I also have one for Jason at Bowjunky who wanted one with his HAMMER. Anyone who may want to support the cause please contact Rob, If anyone else wants the Gracie head with their HAMMER please let me know.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*A few more colors. *


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Those who have a HAMMER can use your T-head on the end, those who have our BASE weights can also utilize them for their distal weight. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

well I guess that answers my question on the t head wood stabs. those look awsome.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Those who have a HAMMER can use your T-head on the end, those who have our BASE weights can also utilize them for their distal weight. :thumbs_up


I'm really digging those stabs. I may be placing an order with you for a timber series shortly. Shoot me a PM with your number and we'll talk.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted let everyone know we are very happy to announce Rob Purdum, (Gracie's dad) as our new staff coordinator .:thumbs_up

Robs passion and knowledge of our sport can only be matched by his love of family and life itself. I can think of no better person I would want to head up our staff this year. :thumbs_up

Rob has already jumped in head first and has enlisted few of our " Dirty Dozen"....look for more info coming in the next few days.

Please feel free to contact Rob ( ohiorobp) or myself with any questions you may have.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Joe. I can only say that some REALLY good things are coming to Paradigm Archery. I am blessed to be working with such a great guy whom is gifted with the knowledge that he is. 

I will in the next week be posting up some info for all to see. If in the meantime you have any questions about product please send me a pm or email me at [email protected]. I will respond as soon as I can. 

We will also be announcing a program that will be starting up here soon as well. 

Look forward to working with each and every one of you. 

Rob


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Rob. Does this mean I get to bug you instead of Joe when I have questions? Joe you need to make a mag qd in a riser mount offset bar


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

JHENS87 said:


> Congrats Rob. Does this mean I get to bug you instead of Joe when I have questions? Joe you need to make a mag qd in a riser mount offset bar


You can bug me anytime you want! I In turn will bug Joe so it's a win win. LOL
All kidding aside I will answer anything I can.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

Can the onyx rod be used with the hammer head? I think the combination would look awesome. Also, can one use the onyx rod in the same way as a I-response with the carbon fiber rod and hammer head? I like the idea of the extra vibe killing capability of the dynawood and the flexibility of using both rods indoors and on the 3D range.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

All things are possible. :thumbs_up


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

ParadigmArchery said:


> All things are possible. :thumbs_up


What are the sizes of these 2 stabs? They look GREAT! :thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome work Joe top notch as always!!


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, looks better than I thought it would. You even got the colors right. I think I just found myself an early Christmas gift for winter leagues:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

A big congrats Rob!.



ohiorobp said:


> Thanks Joe. I can only say that some REALLY good things are coming to Paradigm Archery. I am blessed to be working with such a great guy whom is gifted with the knowledge that he is.
> 
> I will in the next week be posting up some info for all to see. If in the meantime you have any questions about product please send me a pm or email me at [email protected]. I will respond as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Double S, thank you very much. My goal is to help Joe free up some time to make all the orders he has coming in. I know it was running him thin. But none the less hes a great man. And has taught me quite a bit more than i already new. His products truly speak for themselves. 

Here in the near future I have a shop lined up that does NOT carry Paradigm but carries a bunch of other brands. I'm going to leave the bars and some video cameras and let the have at it. Some used in indoor 3d, some used outdoor, some in the field, some being wired up and thrown from a set hight. Joe doesn't know this but I happen to have a good friend whom is an structural engineer and he is also going to run some true high tech test on them. It should be a blast no less. 

Also stay turned for some great news from Joe. They say things cant change or it's already been down.........well so they thought. 

Talk soon and thank you so much
Rob Purdum


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, is there a link to your website anywhere? I can't find one thanks.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Dbrisc said:


> Also, is there a link to your website anywhere? I can't find one thanks.


Here is the link to the sight. 
http://www.paradigmarchery.com


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

How much would it cost to put the hammer style head on the onyx rod?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Dbrisc said:


> How much would it cost to put the hammer style head on the onyx rod?


If you went with the 8" Onyx rod with T-head and 4 weights the total would be $ 129.99


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

HI Joe and Rob
Thank you for the opportunity to represent your company. Look forward to getting my order so I can do some showing of at the range.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I'm about to pull the trigger Joe.

Just having ahard time deciding between #1 and #2...

Do you have a Timber Series in #10 that you've snapped a picture of by chance? I think that would look pretty slick on a light camo/black AT or Reverse AT rig!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Good Saturday morning everyone. Joe I got my Stabilizer when you said it would be here. It looks even better in person. Hope to get some time with it tomorrow i am working straight thru the fourth so not alot of time to play other than in the yard. Also thanks to you and Rob for the spot with the dirty dozen !


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

pumba said:


> HI Joe and Rob
> Thank you for the opportunity to represent your company. Look forward to getting my order so I can do some showing of at the range.


*Thanks Greg, glad to have you as a member of the DD :thumbs_up I have a question about your order , I will send an email. *





ohio moose said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone. Joe I got my Stabilizer when you said it would be here. It looks even better in person. Hope to get some time with it tomorrow i am working straight thru the fourth so not alot of time to play other than in the yard. Also thanks to you and Rob for the spot with the dirty dozen !


*Thanks Chuck, let me know how eveything works out for you, glad to have you as part of the DD. :thumbs_up*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

12RingKing said:


> I think I'm about to pull the trigger Joe.
> 
> Just having ahard time deciding between #1 and #2...
> 
> Do you have a Timber Series in #10 that you've snapped a picture of by chance? I think that would look pretty slick on a light camo/black AT or Reverse AT rig!


*Here is a #10 and # 8 

#10*









*#8*


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Colors look great.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Those look nice. I like that #10! Lol. It's almost like ordering a meal when picking colors for your Stab! So many choices. You're doing s good job with everything joe! Keep it up. I'm excited to see what else you can come up with.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

xringbob said:


> Colors look great.


Thanks Bobby. 



12RingKing said:


> Those look nice. I like that #10! Lol. It's almost like ordering a meal when picking colors for your Stab! So many choices. You're doing s good job with everything joe! Keep it up. I'm excited to see what else you can come up with.



Just think, you get a free order of fries with every order. :wink:


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks Bobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT??? Joe!
I never got no fries with any of my orders!! :angry:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

bloodtrail1 said:


> WHAT??? Joe!
> I never got no fries with any of my orders!! :angry:


Mark......you have something better than fries, you have the very first Timber stabilizer ever made, I would hold on to that bad boy, it may be a collectors piece one day. :wink:


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Mark......you have something better than fries, you have the very first Timber stabilizer ever made, I would hold on to that bad boy, it may be a collectors piece one day. :wink:


That's better than free fries? So what are "fries" code for? A Mag QD?!?! lol


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah i didnt get any free fries either..joe is holding out on the "free fries"


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Do you think Mickey D's would honor this ? :mg:*










................. *This coupon is not valid and is intended for entertainment purposes only.*.......................


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

That's good photoshopping there! lol


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I still like my idea about a free mag qd better! :teeth:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

What if I included a large drink along with the fries?


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

ParadigmArchery said:


> What if I included a large drink along with the fries?


Sweet tea and we are good


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> What if I included a large drink along with the fries?


I want a Liter of Cola!!!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

nitroteam said:


> Sweet tea and we are good


Their sweet tea is awesome !



12RingKing said:


> I want a Liter of Cola!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1396037


Diet or regular?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Full flavored of course!!!!!!

Diet's for kitty cats!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't wait till my response gets here, been shooting the SOS for over a year now and if the response is half the quality of the SOS ill be set for good.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Just to keep eveyone updated I've been waiting on more Gracie heads which I will have on Monday, I will have all pending orders out shortly after that.:thumbs_up

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Just to keep eveyone updated I've been waiting on more Gracie heads which I will have on Monday, I will have all pending orders out shortly after that.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Joe will the free order of fries be transferable to Australia. Also sent you an email


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

pumba said:


> Hi Joe will the free order of fries be transferable to Australia. Also sent you an email


Yes it's transferable, but they might be a bit cold by the time they get there. :wink:

Email returned thanks.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

nitroteam said:


> Can't wait till my response gets here, been shooting the SOS for over a year now and if the response is half the quality of the SOS ill be set for good.


I think you'll be happy. I went down in the basement, only a 15 yard little range and decided i would shoot some with my paradigms, i now need new pin nocks. one day i will learn not to shoot the same spot. been experimenting with weight, think i got it how I want it now. 1 heavy weight on the left, one light on right right and it holds dead for me. Gotta love Paradigms


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Back to the top for great products!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Happy 4th everyone !


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy 4th, be safe!!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump it up for the guys at Paradigm!

Looking forward to talking with Joe soon about some stabs!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to say that even before I came on with Joe the products are really amazing. They work just as they are supposed to work. I loved the fact that they allowed me to work with weight how ever I wanted to with out spending a bunch of money on additional weights. I have actually hydraulic fluid in the front chamber and black sand in the rear. It's the first time a front bar has worked perfect for me in every way. I have my hammer head on with the weights at 8 and 2 o'clock. I love it LOL as if you couldn't tell. 

Then I was lucky enough to come on board with Joe an work with these products all the time. It's awesome.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I have been using the SOS for over a year on my afflixtion and love it,I have a custom response setup on order and should be here this week. 
Its all black and chrome to match my exceed


I can't wait to try it out if its half as good as the SOS ill never buy another target setup again.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really into the timber line for my hunting rig. After doing a lot of research it's a rather brilliant idea considering wood is a solid dampening material!

Can't wait to get one ordered. Just have to get the money!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

12RingKing said:


> I'm really into the timber line for my hunting rig. After doing a lot of research it's a rather brilliant idea considering wood is a solid dampening material!
> 
> Can't wait to get one ordered. Just have to get the money!


I think I might check the timber series out for my son, the blue one will match his exceed pretty close. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

nitroteam said:


> I think I might check the timber series out for my son, the blue one will match his exceed pretty close.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


From every review I've seen they are exremely impressive stabs and Joe hit a home run with them for sure.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

12RingKing said:


> From every review I've seen they are exremely impressive stabs and Joe hit a home run with them for sure.


Yep, you got that right!
The one I have is (I believe) the first one that was released to the wild.
And Im very impressed with the Timber series stabs!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I think I can see the bottom Stab on my hunting rig this fall !!! :tongue:



ParadigmArchery said:


> All things are possible. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

That is pretty slick!

Everything he makes can be integrated. It leaves so many options for the bowhunter it's ridiculous. Good time to be an archer!


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

These keep getting better.....:thumbs_up


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Put my order in today for my timber stab. Looking forward to getting it and seeing what it's all about.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Got my custom hybrid response stabalizer in today. 
Man this thing looks killer. 
Sorry not the best pictures it raining for the first time in about 30 days here at the moment. 
Here are a few quick pics for ya though. 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

SICK! Really really nice stab!

I'm loving the stuff coming out of that place. I just may have to pick one of those up when I decide which bow I'm going to use next 3d season.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

12RingKing said:


> SICK! Really really nice stab!
> 
> I'm loving the stuff coming out of that place. I just may have to pick one of those up when I decide which bow I'm going to use next 3d season.


Thanks brother, 

Those are crap pictures, you have no idea how good that stab actually looks on the exceed. 
I will get some better ones this weekend outside in the sun light. 



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

put a hammer head on it, then you wont need that bowpod anymore


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> put a hammer head on it, then you wont need that bowpod anymore


I'm not much for the hammer head style but hey I might try it, just never know. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Lets put this up for Joe and his "Dirty Dozen"


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Joe. Just got my Timber Series on my Lethal Force and it is sweet. The stabilizer matches my grip perfectly and the performance of this stabilzer is top notch. Paradigm stabilizers are second to none. If I get a chance, I will post some pics.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

krojemann said:


> Thanks Joe. Just got my Timber Series on my Lethal Force and it is sweet. The stabilizer matches my grip perfectly and the performance of this stabilzer is top notch. Paradigm stabilizers are second to none. If I get a chance, I will post some pics.


You have to because that's my exact setup! Plus you can lose your man card for withholding the beauty of the combination. What length and weight did you get? I ordered 8" 3oz with #10 color I believe.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Keeping Joe and Paradigm up top !


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

krojemann said:


> Thanks Joe. Just got my Timber Series on my Lethal Force and it is sweet. The stabilizer matches my grip perfectly and the performance of this stabilzer is top notch. Paradigm stabilizers are second to none. If I get a chance, I will post some pics.


You better be taking glamour shots of that bow for as long as it's taking for you to post pictures!


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

> You better be taking glamour shots of that bow for as long as it's taking for you to post pictures!


No pics yet, been super busy. I went with a 9" timber, color #2, and 1 once on the end. Holds oh so steady. No one will have any regrets shooting a Paradigm.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

krojemann said:


> No pics yet, been super busy. I went with a 9" timber, color #2, and 1 once on the end. Holds oh so steady. No one will have any regrets shooting a Paradigm.


3 oz weight with the bow jax on the end?


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

> 3 oz weight with the bow jax on the end?


I went with just 1 oz on the end and the bowjax. My LF balances so well, I didn't want a lot of forward weight. I'm really digging it.


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

Just got the new copy of Inside Archery and saw a nice little article with a couple pics of the Timber series stabs. Congrats to you.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Finally got my new hybrid response out to shoot some today after a 60 hour week. 

I'm liking it a lot as is right out if the box. I haven't added anything to the media chambers yet but I may in a bit, but don't really want to mess with it as it holding great on the exceed as is. 

Here are a few pics from playing around at 50 yards with a pretty strong breeze. Not to bad some are a touch low but I won't complain 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet stab and great looking setup you have! Enjoy it.


----------



## nathanielg03 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the SOS and CTA in Lost Camo. The Stabilizer looks great and you cant beat the versatility.


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Joe and the team great news my stabilisers arived today here in Australia. They look great, will put some photos up on my bow when ever it gets here.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

foamslayer20 said:


> Just got the new copy of Inside Archery and saw a nice little article with a couple pics of the Timber series stabs. Congrats to you.


Thanks, I havent seen the latest edition yet. 



nitroteam said:


> Finally got my new hybrid response out to shoot some today after a 60 hour week.
> 
> I'm liking it a lot as is right out if the box. I haven't added anything to the media chambers yet but I may in a bit, but don't really want to mess with it as it holding great on the exceed as is.


Thanks Todd, that thing sure does look good on that Exceed !:tongue:



12RingKing said:


> Sweet stab and great looking setup you have! Enjoy it.


Doug, there's Timber on its way to Texas. :wink:



nathanielg03 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for the SOS and CTA in Lost Camo. The Stabilizer looks great and you cant beat the versatility.


Thanks Nate, let me know if you need any assistance with adjusting the CTA. :beer:



pumba said:


> Hi Joe and the team great news my stabilisers arived today here in Australia. They look great, will put some photos up on my bow when ever it gets here.


Thanks Greg, I look forward to the pics, You have a ton of options with eveything you ordered, let me know how you make out with the adjustable side rod.:thumbs_up



krojemann said:


> I went with just 1 oz on the end and the bowjax. My LF balances so well, I didn't want a lot of forward weight. I'm really digging it.


Thanks Kurt, I'm glad you're enjoying the Timber.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome Joe. Can't wait to put it on my rig!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

12RingKing said:


> Awesome Joe. Can't wait to put it on my rig!


I think you will really like it, it's a great looking unit. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

My next order don't tell me when you've shipped it please!

Now I'm anxiously waiting! lol 

I've seen a TON of your pieces and they always look top notch. I have no doubt you hooked me up!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Here ya go Joe. Was nice to see it in the mag.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet! Good to see you getting the publicity you deserve.

I got my stab today Joe! It looks awesome! I can't wait to put it on my new hunting rig when it gets here!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Doug, be sure to post up pics when you can!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I will take pics when my bow gets here. I'll rig it up and take some glamour shots!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Lets take it to the top for Joe and paradigm!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Keeping Paradigm on top. Archery season is getting close. Gonna have to get a my onyx ordered very soon !


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you going to get the hammer head and put it on the onyx?


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes sir that is the plan.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

should be a good combo. im still loving my carbon shadow. Listed up big blue in the classys. going to order a new one next year IF i can get into target archery. time and money is short.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

My bow should be coming from Breathn within the next week or so.....can't wait to get it and slap the Timber on it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I need to show some love for the SOS. One more month and counting down!.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Double S said:


> I need to show some love for the SOS. One more month and counting down!.


Love the ASAT man! slick looking rig!


----------



## Pangari1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Big thanks to Rob and Joe. You guys are the best!!! I can now say I have experienced the AWESOME customer service I have read about. 
My phone is my computer and, well, the Paradigm website is not very mobile phone friendly ( lots of flash ). I have been wanting a magnetic qd but can't get on the site and I am always a day behind when they are up for sale in the classifieds. I posted in the WTB section and in minutes Rob got in touch with me. A couple texts back and forth and I was on the phone with Joe. I am pleased to say my qd is on its way!!! Thanks guys y'all rock. Can not say enough about what a great experience it is working with you guys. A+++++ customer service to say the least!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words brother. Ya know we believe 100% that no matter how small or large the situation or product at hand. You will always get 100% from us. That's one thing that is all to often lost in today's world and it's something we pride ourselves on. Anytime you have questions, please don't hesitate to ask. 

I had product at Wabash, Indiana this past weekend for the R100 and lots of people really, really liked the stuff with have out.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Sent ya a PM. here's a bump for ya too.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

What are the weights of the Timber stabilizers say 8,10,12"??? What is the weight of the T-bar with the weights?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

hammer head with all 4 weights comes in at 11-12oz i think. i'd have to take mine off and weigh it again


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone have a Mag qd they want to part with?


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

i have been trialling different weight set ups with the stabs since they arrived they are extremelly versatile that is for sure,


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

JHENS87 said:


> Anyone have a Mag qd they want to part with?


PM sent


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Joe, all your stabs look awesome.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

went to my 1st 3d yesterday, but managed to leave my i-response at home. shot with my carbon shadow instead and still shot pretty good. got alot of looks with the stab too


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for the Paradigm crew!

Hope everyone is enjoying their summer!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking for a few staff shooters. If you would like more information or have any questions please send me a PM. I would be glad to answer any questions that you may have.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

THis is almost on the second page! Lets get it to the top!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope everyone's out scouting!!!!!

Pretty silent on the page.

How's everyone's rigs shooting BH's so far. Everyone tuned up and ready to put some fur on the ground?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

not even close to being ready yet. still playing with weights to get the bow to balance the way i want


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Ordered an Onyx with a Hammer head Monday can't wait for that bad boy to get here !


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> Ordered an Onyx with a Hammer head Monday can't wait for that bad boy to get here !


THat should be a sweet setup! I'm thinking about another Timber with a Hammer head on it. Maybe a 10" this time!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

i think you need a blue 24'' iresponse hybrid lol


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Joe, 

Tried to reply back to your pm but your box is full. 

I wanted a price quote on an 8" timber with a 1oz weight and an extra hammer head weight that I can interchange with my other timber stab I have already. Sorry about the confusion. Autocorrect screwed up my subject line too!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Keeping Paradigm up top while I wait for my Onyx !


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

My new rig should be here next week, towards friday. Pretty excited to get it and set it all up! I'll post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's put this on the front page for the good guys!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump for Paradigm. Joe did you get my pm?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I tried to send him a pm not too long ago and his inbox was full.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

On a side not I finally got my new rig in and have been shooting the tar out of it for the past few days.....


Here's the picture!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

My family and I have your family in our prayers Rob.....Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the thoughts. It has been a very very very rough couple days. Very sad and heartbroken.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

ohiorobp said:


> Thank you so very much for the thoughts. It has been a very very very rough couple days. Very sad and heartbroken.


Keep it up brother. We are there for ya. 
I haven't been on much, I just can't keep reading and tearing up all day long. :'(





Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Rob,

I was just updated by other kind AT members...My thoughts and prayers are with you and your entire family. God bless.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Joe,

Thanks for the flowers. It warms my heart knowing your thinking of us!

Thanks again. 

Rob


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Keep it up for the Paradigm crew! Hope everyone's ready for season. And for those of you who are already started, I hope your hunts are going well and everyhting is going in your favor!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Playing phone tag with Joe now. I'm it. LOL


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

NOTE** 
To all that have sent request for staff positions. Please, please be patient. We just lost our daughter and its been a pretty rough process. I promise I will get with you. Just please give me some time. God bless you all! And thanks for supporting Paradigm Archery.


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

has any one heard anything from joe lately sent pm and email still no reply wondering where my stabiliser is


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump for Joe !

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Joe, check out the stabilizer on my Recluse. Still love the SOS!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to let everyone know we have a 20% off on all of our products through this Saturday.:smile:

Please contact me with any questions you may have.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Pm's answered.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Joe,

The SOS is out with me hunting.


View attachment 1760636


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

That's great Simon, you've had that SOS for many years now....it must be doing something right.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

*New Items*

Hi Joe havent talked with you for a while got anything new coming up still using your stabs love them.Laz


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Joe,

How's your SOS look in this Pic? :shade:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Deadly ? :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

That's how we like it!. :set1_applaud:


ParadigmArchery said:


> Deadly ? :wink:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The Paradigm SOS is my favorite hunting stabilizer of all time ! :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Sagittarius said:


> The Paradigm SOS is my favorite hunting stabilizer of all time ! :thumbs_up


That's great to hear, as I know you've been through a lot of different stabilizers.:thumbs_up

5 years after it's introduction,and it's still the most adjustable and versatile stabilizer on the market. :smile:


----------



## Hunter922 (May 29, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We are going to add a few more color options, here are some of the more popular colors. *


PM Sent.. Thank you..


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Took a Buck with my Bow and paradigm response rods and CTA...Deadly Combo


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone.......I'm having a big Easter sale this week on SOS and Hammer stabs.

*SOS stabs with Free black X tube extension* :mg:.... $175 value....this week only ....$99.... I don't have all colors in stock, so please contact me for availability.

*Hammer stabs*....CarXbon and I beam models in Black/Silver only...$140 value......this week only..... $99.

Sale is good from now through Easter Sunday.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi again everyone,

I wanted to let everyone know that I have decided to discontinue the SOS stabilizer and will be discounting all remaining units I have in stock. The SOS is simply too expensive for me to produce at a profitable margin.If you ever thought about purchasing an SOS, the time is now, as they will most likely never be available again. The SOS is the most unique, versatile, and adjustable stabilizer ever produced. You can find more information about the SOS on our website, or by using the AT search tool.

For AT members I am selling the units for $99 + shipping, which also includes a free Xtube extension. The unit will have 4 internal weights..... a total value of $175 .

I currently have a hand full of Fall camo units, a small hand full of Spring camo units, a few Predator camo units, and a a couple hand fulls of all black units.I have a few camo Xtube extensions, the rest are black. 

Unit availability is first come first serve.

Please contact me here by PM or by email at... [email protected]

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

...


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

been a little while, how are you Joe ! I see things are looking great


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> been a little while, how are you Joe ! I see things are looking great


Hey Steve, I'm good buddy how are you?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Hey Steve, I'm good buddy how are you?


 doing okay, glad to see your still pushing away at it. *Guys that dont know this man , he is one of archerys finest .* so if you havent used his products you owe it to yourself :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> doing okay, glad to see your still pushing away at it. *Guys that dont know this man , he is one of archerys finest .* so if you havent used his products you owe it to yourself :wink:


Thanks Steve, it means a lot to know how much folks appreciate my products.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to let everyone know I have decided to close up shop. It has been a great experience getting to know so many of the great people here on AT and throughout the industry. 

In recent years life has taken me on different path, I simply lack the time necessary to devote my full efforts to the archery business. I don't like doing things half way, I like to give 100 % effort in everything I do, and I simply don't have the time to do so any longer.

I am *sharply discounting *everything in my current inventory, and will not be building more.

I will be placing a thread in the classified ads with the following products and prices :

*Prices do not include shipping. Everything is sold on a first come first serve basis, once I'm out of an item, I'm out. Shipping could be the next day, or it could take a week or more depending on my available time. *

*Black SOS stabs :* Comes with 2 UFO bands in your choice of colors ,as well an extra knob and end cap. (no internal weights) *$49.99 *

*Camo SOS stabs :* I have a several Fall, Spring, and Predator units available. Comes with 2 UFO bands in your choice of colors, as well as an extra knob and end cap. (no internal weights) *$59.99*

*SOS internal half moon weights :* Camo *$2.50 *each...black $*2.00 *each.

*SOS Xtube extensions :* 6" black tubes extending the SOS and allowing additional length options. *$9.99 *each. I have a few camo units as well, please contact me for availability.

*Black Onyx stabs with carbon fiber accents :*Comes in matte black, includes a BowJax and 1 ounce end weight. End weight can be swapped out for a 3 ounce stainless steel weight for an additional *$ 4.99*

6" total length *$39.99*
8" total length *$49.99*

*Aerated I beam stab :* Comes in matte black or polished aluminum.Includes BowJax and 1 ounce end weight. End weight can be swapped out for a 3 ounce stainless steel weight for an additional *$4.99*

10.5" total length *$ 49.99*

*T heads :* Make your own Hammer with our T head and your weights. Head comes in matte black or polished aluminum. Head is 3" long, has 5/16"-24 threads in each end, and smooth 5/16" hole in middle. *$14.99*

*BASE weight set :* Comes in black with 6 weights, mounting rod and your choice of chrome or brass finishing nuts. *$ 49.99*

*MAG/QD :* Magnetic quick disconnect... Comes in matte black. *$ 39.99*

*CTA Suppressor :* Comes in matte black, camo, or polished aluminum. Check availability as I don't have many left in stock. *$45.99*

Please contact me with any questions you might have.I'll post pics a bit later.

Thanks again to everyone for allowing me to have such a wonderful experience in this great industry.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry to see you closing Joe, The CTA might be one of the best products I've used in archery. thing just flat out works


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear that.

pm sent


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JHENS87 said:


> Sorry to see you closing Joe, The CTA might be one of the best products I've used in archery. thing just flat out works


Thanks Jeremy, 

I'm very busy with other interests and business endeavors, and I just don't have the time I feel I need to concentrate on this business properly. Heck, I haven't even shot my bow in the last couple years.:mg:

Yes the CTA is a very cool unit, I'm not aware of any other suppressor on the market that works as well as it does.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

CHobbs said:


> I am very sorry to hear that.
> 
> pm sent


Thanks, PM returned.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

For those who asked I wanted to post a couple pics of the *Black Onyx stabs with Carbon Fiber accents*. Very cool looking stab !

I'm going to post more pics in a new thread over in the classified section of everything being discounted.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I started a thread in the classifieds for all sale products, you can see it here :

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2347598&highlight=paradigm


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I have added a couple new discounts in the above thread.


----------

